# Tell Paramour's spouse?



## sammyadams (Apr 6, 2012)

Avoided trail and agreement signed.
Unusual in this state/county, but after a tough
fight, was awarded temporary split legal and physical custody,
with no child support or alimony as we have similar incomes.
We agreed to the MSA, somewhat more favorable overall for me,
but she still ended up with most of the cash.

I filed for divorce on grounds of adultery, which occurred with her present supervisor, and threat of bringing that info to trial was probably deciding factor in settlement agreement, especially since the paramour was subpoenaed right before the agreement was reached.

Question is, should I contact the paramour's wife and tell her what has occurred and offer any of my evidence? Should I tell my wife or her paramour my intentions to do so?


----------



## sammyadams (Apr 6, 2012)

top


----------

